# سلسلة تعلم برنامج Revit Structure 2009 -Revit Architecture 2009



## الان جلال (15 يناير 2009)

​ السلام عليكم...
اخوانى من هنا احاول ان ابداء معكم وذلك بالمحاولة جهد الامكان ان اقدم لكم دروس حول استخدام برنامج ٌRevit Arch.2009 و ارجوا المعذرة اذا لم تكن لغتى العربية بالقدر المطلوب !!
احاول بين فترة و اخرى ان ارفع الدروس و ذلك حسب ظروف العمل ...
الدرس الاول
التعرف على الواجهة ورسم المناسيب :
http://www.4shared.com/file/80600990...s_Drawing.html
الدرس الثانى رسم الجدران:
http://www.4shared.com/file/80605650...g_Walls03.html
الدرس الثالث اضافة كنتور لاين للبناية:

http://www.4shared.com/file/80607500...errains04.html
الدرس الرابع اضافة جدران خارجية:
http://www.4shared.com/file/80618856/36957b4a/05_Adding_exterior_Walls.html

الدرس الخامس اضافة السقف الخارجى :
http://www.4shared.com/file/80626863...oot_print.html
الدرس السادس اضافة بلاطات داخلية:
http://www.4shared.com/file/80660762...ng_floors.html
الدرس السابع:اضافة الجدران الداخلية:
http://www.4shared.com/file/80663165...ior_Walls.html​


----------



## nana61283 (6 فبراير 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## وليد طاهر غافل (6 فبراير 2009)

دروس جدا رائعة شكرا جزيلا


----------



## هنادي الصدقية (6 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم

ايش فرق البرنامج عن اوتوكاد ومين الافضل؟!!


----------



## memoforever (15 أغسطس 2009)

انا جبت البرنامج ده ... بإختصار هيوفر مجهود ووقت .... وميزته انه بيرسم الحوائط مباشره مهما كان شكله ... ومش بيحتاج ولا trim ولا غيره ... وكمان فيه نماذج للابواب والشبابيك ... وبيرسم المنظرو تلقائي ... وممكن يتحكم في المناسيب ... وبنحدد فيه ال material لكل حاجه سواء ارضيات او حوائط أو ... وممكن كمان نعمل القطاع بطبقاته ... انا عارفه اني طولت بس انا اول ما سطبت البرنامج حسيت اد ايه هو جااااااااااامد 
نسيت اقدم كل شكري علي الدروس دي...... جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## le bandar (15 أغسطس 2009)

hello everybody
I 'v been using revit and I recommend it for students also american colleges they use revit for architecture


----------



## عبدالله المنصوري (25 ديسمبر 2009)

المهندس الكريم الروابط جميعها لاتعمل الرجاء رفعها مرة اخرى وشكرا.


----------



## ahmed arfa (6 أكتوبر 2010)

ألف مليون شكر وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عمرو سليم (15 يناير 2011)

شرح فيديو بالعربي

http://amrselim.net/dm/?p=321


----------



## Ahmed Hashem Ahmed (15 يناير 2011)

شكرا جزيلا جزاك الله عنا خيرا ُ


----------



## adil b (9 فبراير 2011)

شكرا جزيلا جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## السيدنصير (17 أبريل 2012)

شكرا جزيلا جزاك الله عنا خيرا ُ​


----------



## hoodaamin2000 (25 أبريل 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## SiLeNt (29 أبريل 2013)

شكرا على جهودك


----------

